# Somerfeld cabinet making set



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

I may be ordering these bits Friday but I have a question....I have the kreg system (the newer one) can I use the kreg, or do I have to get somerfelds pocket hole set. Hope I can use the kreg.

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about the cabinet makers set?

Joe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, are you going to use the Kreg to do the doors or the cabinet carcass? If you are building doors and using a router rail and stile bit then I would not use the kreg on that, just glue them up as once done they are ready to glue. The Kreg is fantastic for cabinet building!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I have just about all of the Sommerfeld sets and the cabinet bit is one of the best I have.

You can use the kreg jig on the face frame and the case work but not on the doors 
I also have the kreg setup and it works great but I have the older one without the vac. pickup. 

You can make a small part for the kreg jig that will lift it up by a 1/4" or so then you can use the T & G set the same way Marc shows you how on the video...

It's just a spacer under the upright part so it puts the screw a bit higher on the stock.

Bj


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got the sommerfield pocket hole jig, it's basically the same as the new kreg jig. The drill bit and the screws are interchangeable between the 2. I got the 'starter kit', it does just fine for my needs- I mean who really needs a plastic storage case.... etc.


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Just plan on using it on carcas and face frames...NOT on the doors. You guys are the best lookin out for me like that 

I'll order them up today. BTW...Wife got me a happy no reason gift yesterday. My incra will be here today and a few days ago she was surfing and saw what it can do as far as dovetails. Anyway, she gets home from work yesterday with a CMT 8 bit box set dovetail bits for the incra.

Do you think thats a hint!! Too Funny

Joe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Your going to be rocking now their Joe!! Can't wait to see the set up!

Corey


----------



## wheelterrapin (Mar 3, 2006)

*Looking for Sommerfeld Cabinet Building Videos*

Bob, do you know where I could locate a set of the Sommerfeld Kreg Cabinet Building Videos? I am a 64 year old Vietnam Veteran, grandfather, laid off from my job of 35 years, raising two grandsons and my only claim to sanity at this time is to go to my little hobby woodworking shop and build something, anything, just to get my mind off other things. I do not have any cabinets in my shop for stroage and would like to learn how to build some using the Kreg Cabinet Building Videos but i cannot find them. I am on a limited income and would love to find a used set if possible to keep the cost down. If you can help me in anyway I sure would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Paul Maples
[email protected]



bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I have just about all of the Sommerfeld sets and the cabinet bit is one of the best I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

PAul

Email sent


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul

I would suggest you CALL Peach Tree and see if they have the older set(s) on hand,,,Sommerfeld and Kreg have come out with new ones, they may some they want to dump, the older ones at a great price...can't hurt to ask but it will take a phone call... 

http://www.ptreeusa.com/woodworking_videos.htm


I have seen the Kreg video(s) on eBay but not the sommerfeld ones..but with some luck you may find them on eBay..


=========



wheelterrapin said:


> Bob, do you know where I could locate a set of the Sommerfeld Kreg Cabinet Building Videos? I am a 64 year old Vietnam Veteran, grandfather, laid off from my job of 35 years, raising two grandsons and my only claim to sanity at this time is to go to my little hobby woodworking shop and build something, anything, just to get my mind off other things. I do not have any cabinets in my shop for stroage and would like to learn how to build some using the Kreg Cabinet Building Videos but i cannot find them. I am on a limited income and would love to find a used set if possible to keep the cost down. If you can help me in anyway I sure would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

wheelterrapin said:


> Bob, do you know where I could locate a set of the Sommerfeld Kreg Cabinet Building Videos? I am a 64 year old Vietnam Veteran, grandfather, laid off from my job of 35 years, raising two grandsons and my only claim to sanity at this time is to go to my little hobby woodworking shop and build something, anything, just to get my mind off other things. I do not have any cabinets in my shop for stroage and would like to learn how to build some using the Kreg Cabinet Building Videos but i cannot find them. I am on a limited income and would love to find a used set if possible to keep the cost down. If you can help me in anyway I sure would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Which EXACT videos do you want? I may be able to help you out, in the Christmas spirit of course.

Nick


----------

